# Asking for critique for 2021 USC SCA production MFA application



## zzhang (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi everybody. Hope everyone is well during the pandemic.
My name is Peter and I'm applying for usc sca's mfa production spring admission.
I finished the first draft of my PS and if anyone is interested to give a critique, please do!


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Jun 7, 2020)

zzhang said:


> Hi everybody. Hope everyone is well during the pandemic.
> My name is Peter and I'm applying for usc sca's mfa production spring admission.
> I finished the first draft of my PS and if anyone is interested to give a critique, please do!



I would be willing to look at it


----------



## zzhang (Jun 7, 2020)

WriterGirl33 said:


> I would be willing to look at it


DM sent!


----------



## addik (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey!

I don't have much to do with lockdowns still in place in my country, so I'd be willing to take a look at it too!


----------



## zzhang (Jun 11, 2020)

addik said:


> Hey!
> 
> I don't have much to do with lockdowns still in place in my country, so I'd be willing to take a look at it too!


DM sent!


----------



## green-scarf (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm happy to take a look too if you want another set of eyes!


----------



## acsiv (Sep 4, 2020)

Hey Pete, I've written my fair share of personal statements and would be happy to take a look if it's not too late !


----------



## Homanath (Sep 27, 2020)

zzhang said:


> Hi everybody. Hope everyone is well during the pandemic.
> My name is Peter and I'm applying for usc sca's mfa production spring admission.
> I finished the first draft of my PS and if anyone is interested to give a critique, please do!


I will be happy to share my thought !!!


----------



## zzhang (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey guys, thanks for all the help offered! I submitted my application already, so, fingers crossed!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 2, 2020)

zzhang said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all the help offered! I submitted my application already, so, fingers crossed!


Good luck!!!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Oct 18, 2020)

I’m happy to give it a look as well!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Oct 18, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> I’m happy to give it a look as well!


Oh wait ooops never mind 😂


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2020)

Frankie Bones said:


> Oh wait ooops never mind 😂


Ha. There are other people asking for advice too in other threads I believe if you want to help them. 

I should probably figure out a way to make it so that it is more apparent that advice is no longer needed on a thread. 🤔


----------



## Frankie Bones (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks, Chris!  Sounds good. 

And my offer to the OP still stands, although I think that (me giving feedback on something that he can't change) could possibly lead to more mental anguish than would be beneficial at this point .

 A bonus tip for mental sanity: Once your application is in, completely put it out of your mind!  Otherwise, you will drive yourself partly crazy (like I did), wondering "should I have added this, or that?"  Just let go and let God, as they say!


----------



## Rabia (Oct 19, 2020)

acsiv said:


> Hey Pete, I've written my fair share of personal statements and would be happy to take a look if it's not too late !


Hey. Would you willing to take a look at mine? This is the first time I'm applying for an international program. I have no.idea what I'm doing.


----------

